
If this is not the correct way to use a 64-Core Processor, I don't know what is - doener
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/hbx72t/if_this_is_not_the_correct_way_to_use_a_64core/
======
flatfilefan
\- What is your level of multi processing programming skills? \- Unparalleled!

------
needle0
The "Bad Apple!!" music video, with its monochrome silhouette aesthetic, has
been the subject of many other creative rendering hack demonstrations using
esoteric means.

Laser art:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P8Hg6LsPn0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P8Hg6LsPn0)

Oscilloscope:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSkUX1g4oJM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSkUX1g4oJM)

Microsoft Excel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7lUngqOn2w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7lUngqOn2w)

Stop motion animation via carved apples (literally):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSz00lTjeyU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSz00lTjeyU)

~~~
krackers
On an eink display:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS8M_MV3Xhw&app=desktop](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS8M_MV3Xhw&app=desktop)

------
dzdt
You could get this effect naturally for a Mandelbrot zoom calculation where
each thread iterates the orbit until it escapes, then pauses for a second and
repeats

------
nneonneo
I did something like this once upon a time, drawing letters using the CPU
graph:
[https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/a/33226](https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/a/33226)

Of course, using a super multi core processor as a _display_ is significantly
more sophisticated and just _funnier_. Props to the developer for their
creativity!

------
pmiller2
This is an amusing piece of performance art, but, clearly, a better use of
this display would be to play Pong. ;)

~~~
2038AD
If you're going for a videogame then it could still be Touhou :)

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I don't think you have enough pixels to work with.

~~~
p1mrx
The video shows 14x9 pixels, with 2 left over. There are 128 threads.

------
flobosg
Bad Apple!! is such a nicely animated video.

------
mrlonglong
Add more cores and you'd increase the resolution that you can play your video
at.

------
oaiey
Okay, who has another idea to burn an equivalent amount of energy :) ?

~~~
hs86
When power-saving states for CPUs were still new and Windows support was still
lacking, there was a 3rd party tool that would decrease the idle temperature
of my Athlon XP by creating artificial load with a low process priority. It
would basically replace the System Idle Process and put the CPU in some new
P-state.

Is there some standard way in *nix/Windows to create artificial CPU load while
actually not increasing the energy consumption at all?

~~~
Brian_K_White
I remember using Rain too.

~~~
hs86
Thanks for the name! Apparently, there were a bunch of tools with the same
purpose:
[http://coolingsoftware.homepage.t-online.de/index.htm](http://coolingsoftware.homepage.t-online.de/index.htm)

~~~
xtracto
Oooh i used cpuidle! That brought me memories.

------
jimmaswell
I wish reddit didn't intentionally ruin their mobile version to force people
onto the app. Video constantly buffers and only plays or pauses when it wants
to even though my internet is fine.

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
i.reddit.com still works. I’m sure there is some way to auto convert links to
that format.

~~~
jimmaswell
Videos will only play in desktop or the new mobile

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
RIF is Fun app (Android) works much, much better than the new mobile, and is
somewhat less creepy than the official Reddit app.

